# Need help from some groomers - sani trim on a GSD?



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hi all

I was hoping some of the groomers on here might be able to help me out 
Would anyone have some pictures of a Sanitary trim on a Shepherd?
I have both a male and a female (both neutered) and I try to keep their backsides "tidy"
At the moment I just roughly trim the "pantaloon" fuzz around their bum with my Oster A5 horse clippers. I just go with the lay of the hair and don't go all the way down to the skin. Same around the front of his willy.
Hex has really long straight "feathering " under his tail and he does get them a bit messy at times.

I just have no idea what a sanitary trim would usually look like so any info or a couple of pictures would be very much appreciated.


----------

